# Termogaunt weapon choices



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been studying my nid codex for a while now and there is one question that i have not been able to answer for myself, are termogaunts more effective with the standard fleshborer or the devourer? i dont plan to have alot of termogaunts in my army,but i need cheap and numerous range so are those extra points worth it?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I've seen 30 gaunts kill 10 marines in a single volley of devourer fire ever since then I have always used devourers


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

If you are going to use Termogaunt keep them as cheap as possible. With their stats it is not easy for them to bring down a lot but they can keep someone in assault for a few turns letting your amazing units have a little free time.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

It depends. On average, keep 'em cheap. Upgrade nothing. 

On the other hand, having a pod of devourer guants pod in behind ranks, go feral and shoot the crap out of stuff can be pretty cool. IIRC (i don't have my book on hand) you also take the synapse test pre-movement, which, if true, means that they do what you want them to do first move. Twenty dev guants ruins most days, add to that a pod with whatever equipment you take, and you have a significant threat that can:

A do something.

B draw away fire for at least one round.

Both are nothing to be scoffed at. 

In regards to dev guants running up the field with the rest of your army. Unless you have a plan, it probably isn't worth the points.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That`s a lot of points for a throwaway unit. Keep them cheap, keep them expendable. The heavy hitters are designed for killing, gaunts are designed for diverting.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

so the cheaper the better, is it worth it to have a few scattered in the squad? like say 5


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

All gaunts in the brood must be equipped the same.

The exception is stranglewebs, of which you can have one for every ten gaunts. These are worthwhile, as a template weapon is always useful. 

But only if you have the points to spare.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Stranglewebs are a waste of points IMO. You're not guaranteed to have them in the right position, and with so many models, it will easy to have models in the way.

There are three types of gaunts now: Termagants, Devgaunts and hormagaunts. 

Termagants are a must for cover saves and bubble wrap, and make quite nice tarpits when there is a Tervigon nearby. 

Devgaunts are completely different. They are NOT a shield, as they are twice the cost. They are a shooty unit that must try to stay as far away from the enmy as they can (ie, 18").

Basicly, take basic Termagants, unless you want a small unit to move around, stay 18" away and shoot. In which case you will still probably want at least one unit of Termagants in order to bubblewarp/give them cover


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Just to add to what WLS said- they are different units with different uses. I outline gant uses here (second post I think):

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=67946


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Let's compare. What would you rather take?

19 Termagants with Devourers in a spod: 230 points

1 Carnifex with 2 TL Devourers with Brainleech worms in a spod: 230 points

Gants get you 57 ST4 shots, plus a mess of models if they survive until next turn

Fex gets you 12 TL ST6 shots, plus ST9 MC goodness if it survives until next turn


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

ohiocat110 said:


> Let's compare. What would you rather take?


Just about anything that isn't a Carnifex. Those things eat Heavy Support slots with their mediocrity.


----------

